# Rocky River Smallmouth!



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I posted this in the northeast section but I thought I would share this nice catch in the bass forum as well


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

What kind of bait were you throwing? I Was killing em on the senko tonight

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I was using a watermelon/gold flake tube with a 1/8 jig head. And actually i was thinking of buying/throwing some senkos in the river today just because of all the luck you have been having with them.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------

